# What is the point of points?



## KOScMOS (Jun 24, 2021)

I have a rating like you all do..... After every delivery, it tells me my total points. POINTS FOR WHAT? I don't care, I want to know my total cash flow for the day, not your points. I switch back to CASH, and the very next delivery is telling me about points again. WHY??? you mean to tell me the only reason I have points, is so I have access to some BS click bait AD, that will hound me for eternity. I don't want your points, or the SO CALLED PERKS. which are really BS ads, and rip off scams. Get insurance through Uber... I tried that one..... With discounts and my points, I can get Insurance for $455.00 a month. WOW, what a crock of Crap. Gas discounts..... sure, if you can find a place who honors your points.. .so far, no gas station in my city, even know wtf i am talking about. Basically, since I started, I have found no use, what so ever, for the point system or the perks offered.... NONE.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

KOScMOS said:


> I switch back to CASH,


reading your note with one eye closed it seems to say we can be optionally paid in points vs cash. News to me. 

To answer your question to a very large population of drivers the 'points' do exactly what, at least Uber, wants: get ants to take every single ping. and based just on this forum drivers actually USE the perks, at times.

Me, I'm with you: they are worthless and don't do anything for me. I say kill the program and give us all raises.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

There for drivers that grind 12 hour days 6 or 7 days a week.
At the end of the week wow all the points . And you can go to the bar show the app ! I have more points then you !! 
Ob boy ! Person that has the most points has to buy the drinks


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

It's simply points out how useless Uber points are really worth.

The higher it goes the worthless the points really are.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I know a driver who used the free tuition to take online classes. Not sure if that is still available.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I know a driver who used the free tuition to take online classes. Not sure if that is still available.


Last I checked it was still available.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

The points is just part of the whole app and the attraction to the gaming community. Uber is taking advantage of the gaming addiction to modify how drivers think. While some (older generations) could care less and not fall for the trap, the longer Uber exists the more the drivers (younger generations) that try it will have been part of the gaming craze and could easily get addicted.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> The points is just part of the whole app and the attraction to the gaming community. Uber is taking advantage of the gaming addiction to modify how drivers think. While some (older generations) could care less and not fall for the trap, the longer Uber exists the more the drivers (younger generations) that try it will have been part of the gaming craze and could easily get addicted.


The psychology of video game points or money, trading stocks, buying crypto, etc. is very similar and eerily the lines begin to get grayed. I grew up playing Commodore 64, Nintendo, Sega Genesis, and the PC games in college. 

So while I dont particularly care about Uber Pro points, if I am close to, say, 300 by the end of the month I am tempted to say "why not, let's achieve that just because" and do it. Similarly I am starting to care about my acceptance rate again, after a long time of not caring (because I drove Eats and weeded out bad deliveries).


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Sega..... Lol


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> View attachment 602042
> Sega..... Lol


Sega Genesis. Sonic the Hedgehog, Streets of Rage, Phantasy Star III, NHL Ice Hockey, Madden Football, etc.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> Me, I'm with you: they are worthless


Just like a certain member on this forum. I'll give you one guess as to whom I am referring to. C'mon Big Doggie, you're smart. You can figure it out. 'Adda boy!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Just like a certain member on this forum.


You have admitted several times you are a sock and quite worthless. You own it. I'm so proud. As a puppy you have come so far, but still a shade under being entertaining. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> Similarly I am starting to care about my acceptance rate again,


the entire reasons of points right there, in one sentence. Uber would be so proud. Their program is a smashing success.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> you are a sock and quite worthless.


As opposed to you being entirely worthless. Fine with me!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> As opposed to you being entirely worthless.


I love you, man (woman?)!


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

In my market the entire driver program is worthless......100% worthless in every way, shape, or form.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

ANT 7 said:


> In my market the entire driver program is worthless......100% worthless in every way, shape, or form.


Umm, that goes for every market. Trust me!


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Nothing. Although I see some value for some people, there is nothing they offer me that I'm interested in.

Don't need the ASU tuition. I'm middle aged and done with college.
Don't need the auto parts or maintenance discounts. I drive a Toyota product that never breaks down and I do all my own maintenance.
Don't need the debit card and gas discount. Using my own credit card offers more perks.
Don't need the roadside assistance. Already have it through my auto insurance.
Don't care about the priority pickup at airports. When I had it, I never noticed a difference.

I care just a _little bit _about the direction and time but not nearly enough to keep an 85% accept rate by taking lots of low-profit rides.

Kudos to them for offering it. But it neither hurts nor helps me.

I'll tell you what _would_ motivate me - if having a higher number of points meant you got a bigger cut of the fare. But I don't see that happening anytime soon.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Allow me to add to this already excellent reply........

Don't need the ASU tuition. I'm middle aged and done with college.* Unless you're going into medicine, and Uber isn't carving a marker for that amount of jack, most "degrees" offer little to no financial return at all anymore over one's lifespan. Even an MBA is like popcorn now.*

Don't need the auto parts or maintenance discounts. I drive a Toyota product that never breaks down and I do all my own maintenance. *And this offer also requires you to pay a monthly fee, on top of which you must present your coupon, etc, at time of booking so they can jack up the price accordingly. What discount again ? 

You can also find a garage you trust, and make a deal with them like I did. I spend $3,000 a year on maintenance, and I get service when I want, on my terms, so it doesn't cost me money with a car down for 1-2 day.*

Don't need the debit card and gas discount. Using my own credit card offers more perks. * As do some grocery store programs like Costco or my Co-op, if you can stand the line ups. The Co-op actually pumps my gas and washes the windows/lights for free, like the good old days when I was a kid.*

Don't need the roadside assistance. Already have it through my auto insurance.* It's free from my manufacturer for life*

Don't care about the priority pickup at airports. When I had it, I never noticed a difference. *That's my experience 100% as well*

Don't need free Turbo Tax either. Wanna get an audit sooner than later ? Do your own taxes.........heh.

I'm a *****, and *****'s only take cash.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I HAVE recently seen some drivers being offered cash incentives to hit certain statuses/pro tiers.

Do shit rides for 3 months and cancel on nobody, we'll give you $75


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

It’s just a psychological leash for the weak minded/mathematically challenged.

Really, that’s all it is.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

NauticalWheeler said:


> shit rides for 3 months and cancel on nobody, we'll give you $75


Certain drivers will pounce on that 😂


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Full disclosure, I actually meant to type $750. The screenshot i saw of someone's offer was for $750 for them to attain "diamond"

Don't know what market.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Here it is


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I requalified as diamond a couple of weeks ago. You need 1200 points in my market though.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> I requalified as diamond a couple of weeks ago. You need 1200 points in my market though.


Same here. I dont know where this person was driving. I saw it in a Facebook group.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

woulden't it be funny if one day you woke up and looked at your account and uber decided to pay you a dollar for every point you ever earned? lol...meanwhile back at reality


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> It’s just a psychological leash for the weak minded/mathematically challenged.


which must be a very large percent of active drivers. Uber wouldn't offer an option for this long if it wasn't being used.....often......


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

ANT 7 said:


> I requalified as diamond a couple of weeks ago. You need 1200 points in my market though.


you need 1800 for diamond in las vegas,they always lower the bar for hick towns lol


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

SHalester said:


> which must be a very large percent of active drivers. Uber wouldn't offer an option for this long if it wasn't being used.....often......


Of that, there is no question.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

One thing I liked when running with gold status was seeing the destination when getting pinged. With the new program allowing everyone to see the destination over 5/10 accepted rides has that perk been deleted from gold? Uber cheats on the plus 5/10 program so I wouldn't mind having that feature when I'm driving often enough in the future to hit gold.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

btw, anyone with diamond status ever try out the "Diamond VIP Support"? I would guess it is no more distinguished from basic support than the gold "Dedicated customer support" is, which in my experience is zilch.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

_Tron_ said:


> btw, anyone with diamond status ever try out the "Diamond VIP Support"? I would guess it is no more distinguished from basic support than the gold "Dedicated customer support" is, which in my experience is zilch.


Okay the last two periods I have inched into Diamond Status. When I call support I get answered without a wait. Is it luck or Diamond Status??? It sounds like the support people I have got were overseas, however they spoke English well and resolved my problems quickly. Although it is not hard to resolve an issue with the restaurant is closed.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Although it is not hard to resolve an issue with the restaurant is closed.


You would think. When UE was brand new in my market I pulled up to a closed restaurant and called. They put me on hold and came back and told me the restaurant was open! I told them all the lights were off and the doors locked and a sign says CLOSED. Put on hold...came back and told me it was open. I'm normally laid back but it was one of the few times I let myself get triggered. I yelled "I don't know where the eff you are calling but It's effing closed you idiot"!!! Rohit hung up on me so rather than call again I just shuffled to get my cancellation fee I was due!


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> The points is just part of the whole app and the attraction to the gaming community. Uber is taking advantage of the gaming addiction to modify how drivers think. While some (older generations) could care less and not fall for the trap, the longer Uber exists the more the drivers (younger generations) that try it will have been part of the gaming craze and could easily get addicted.


Addicted to worthless points that do not improve the driver's bottom line? 

Its the biggest scam I've seen from Uber. Once you hit gold to see the destination info and duration, you are still required to have 90% acceptance rate. So, what benefit is this to me, since it does not allow me to decline unprofitable trips more than one out of 10 trips??

*What a SCAM!!!*


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Addicted to worthless points that do not improve the driver's bottom line?
> 
> Its the biggest scam I've seen from Uber. Once you hit gold to see the destination info and duration, you are still required to to have 90% acceptance rate. So, why benefit is this to me, since it does not allow me to decline unprofitable trips more than one out of 10 trips??
> 
> *What a SCAM!!!*


a


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Hmm, I'm solidly Blue. I had 2200 points last quarter, only need 1000 in my area but my AR is running high right not at 71% and 6% CR, it would be a major effort to get it to 85%/4%. I wonder if you just have to hit it or keep it there? I would need to take about 150 rides in a row to get there so I'm thinking "not worth it".


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

My AR is in the 60's right now. I make just as much money as when it was in the 90's.

The amount of pure crap rides they'd stick you with would make it not worth while. When I was at 84% a while back, say a month ago, it kept sending me 15+ minute low rated pickups. I went down 15% in 3 days, who cares.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

As long as they keep sending me 45+ rides and don’t tell me. Send me to scheduled rides that are 30+ mins away, and as long as they keep adding rides I never accepted……that cancel rate is going to keep climbing!

Proudly saying **** you Uber since 2016! 🖕🏼


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Don't chase quests (unless it's a no brainer such as easy, say 20 rides for the week for $100).
Don't give a damn about points. Zero.
Don't give a damn what color driver I am. I will be blue for eternity.
Don't give a damn about streaks. Completely ignore them as if they didn't exist. I will not change my strategy or where I pickup to achieve them.
I don't chase surge ever. Not since the multiplier left this market. If I happen to be at a place where they exist. Fine. 
I cancel whenever it benefits me within reason. I will not pickup in the ghetto or for whatever other reason I deem to be necessary.


----------

